# Trolling motor question



## mr.whiskers (Jul 19, 2009)

Can anyone give me the ins and outs of wat is the best. I'm looking for power and drive time. It would be nice to be able to fish for at least 6 hrs with no problems. Sonar and auto pilot would be a plus but that depends on if I have to purchase extra accessories. I have a 18' jon n would want a bow mount. I had a 55lb thrust 12v on my last boat and with 2 batteries I was only getting 4 hrs tops n that's with keeping it only half throttle when I drive

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I would go with at least 74 lb. thrust with the size of your boat. I would also go with 24 volt. The biggest mistake people make is buying a motor that does not have the proper power just to save money. But in the long run they'll spend more in batteries because they over work them. 
I would also invest in an onboard charger and charge your batteries as soon as get home. You will always have two fully charged batteries every time you go fishing. And with the 24 volt system you will be able to fish all day, even on windy days, with no problem.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Minnkota with I pilot link. I got mine in the spring and have loved every minute of it. They are a little pricey but being able to control it with a remote from the back of the boat is worth the money 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Minn Kota Terrova 80 with i-pilot is a great unit. 2 good batteries should last most of the day. With the terrova you get the remote and foot pedal. Powerdrive units is one or the other.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

+1 on Tightlines comment. 
(Used a Powerdrive on a rental boat and didn't think very highly of the engineering on the bow mount set up.)


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a new Powerdrive V2 74lb/24v and it runs all day on a 17 ft Targa. I also got the Co-Pilot wireless accessory with the wireless remote and wireless foot pedal which do work at the same time. It comes with a detatchable corded foot pedal that will not work when the co-pilot is connected. Very happy with it! I also have an on board charger and charge it up every time I get home. I was looking at the Terrova also (which is also a great unit) but the Powerdrive was more in my budget. You are getting great advice so far!


----------

